# SJs with swag



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

who are some SJs with swag?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

But seriously. What are you implying? That SJs can't have swag?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Me. 


(You know it's true)


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

JuliaRhys said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> (You know it's true)


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Miss Scarlet said:


>


Hahahahaha. I've been contemplating for the last hour and a half whether or not to commit my evening to a season of Psych. 

The Heavens have spoken...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

JuliaRhys said:


> Hahahahaha. I've been contemplating for the last hour and a half whether or not to commit my evening to a season of Psych.
> 
> The Heavens have spoken...



Score! I will now consider myself the heavens.


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

Are you kidding? I've never even met an ISTJ that wasn't a total badass.

(If you're ISTJ and reading this, I confess I have a slight crush on your personality type)


----------

